# South Florida in the winter



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't want to rub it in or anything, but someone on another board visited Key Largo recently and posted these pictures. They are why I live in Miami.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Conidering the suffering Hurricanes bring you, Art, I think you deserve a little recompense!

NYC is -5C this morning and ice cold. I just had to rush around to buy heating packs in order to send some Tonina sp. Belem out (PM me if you are interested in some. I am reasonable and have a heat pack for mailing). The goldfish pond had 2 inches of ice on it this morning. Here is a photo of Brooklyn Heights from last winter. The Heights is a thousand yards or so from the erstwhile Twin Towers. I got an 'icecream' headache this morning walking back from my daughter's school.










Andrew Cribb


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, beautiful pics! I'm a little jealous (enough to want to get away for a week or so :roll: ), but being a tundra baby I appreciate definite changes of seasons.

Here's our back yard about a half an hour ago. Doesn't it put you in the holiday spirit?? :wink:










We had a low of about -12° F yesterday morning, but it could be much worse. 
It's the darn slippery/salty roads that bug me. Can't keep my vehicle clean to save my life....


----------

